# DIY Fix for leaking FiatX250 windscreen scuttle area



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Two days after getting my van home I set about sealing the leaky scuttle with a sealer/adhesive called Stixall marketed by www.everbuild.co .uk The scuttle part that meets the windscreen is of a compound I would term plastic and does not settle on the glass very well, the ends are finished with rubber mouldings. The procedure I followed was to apply the Stixall(black, it comes in white as well) between the overlap of the middle join and allowed 24hrs to cure, then another application to the under and upper surfaces of the join, plently on the upper and finished with a spatula for a smooth finish, again leaving 24hrs to cure. The next part is to apply gentle heat with a heat gun back and forth along the scuttle edge where it meets the glass. Cut a good sized hole off the end of the nozzle and insert to a depth of 25mm (1")leaving a good discharge of sealant between scuttle and glass, leave 24hrs, same procedure again this time at a depth of 12mm(1/2"). Next , masking tape on the edge of the scuttle and the windscreen leaving about 3mm of glass, again push the nozzle(smaller hole this time) very slightly under the scuttle filling the gap between the masking tape, remove tape and allow to cure. The rubber mouldings at the ends can be done the same way with particular attention to the upper lip of the moulding and the channel where the windscreen meets the A pillar. There is also a small drain hole(4mm) on the right side of the scuttle, this is useless and I have plugged it. Because the main drain hole is at a higher point of the channel a small amount of water will "lake" at the the centre, this iis not a problem. Five weeks on, lots of rain and also severe frosts the job appears to be a success. The other problem, water entering through the air intake grille and collecting in the cowling under the bonnet, I have put a drain hole in the cowling fitted a connector with short tube, (again with Stixall) this drains into a funnel(Autosave £2.29) fixed with cable ties, this is also a success, but temporary and I am working on stopping the water entering the grille. Another job is to fix rubber or similar sealing to the side shuts on the bonnet. I hope this is of some help.
viator


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Viator

Interesting.  

How difficult is it to remove this Stixall stuff? My only concern would be the reaction of the fitter if you had to have a new windscreen. Knowing how reluctant so many are to exceed their very tight jobsheet criteria, I wonder how he would react to the scuttle being bonded to the screen when his instructions say it shouldn't be.

Cheers


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hello Zebedee,
The scuttle being fitted on top of the windscreen means the fitter already has a problem, to replace the glass he would either have to prise the top edge of the scuttle away from the windscreen or remove the complete scuttle, they may have or may not have a solution to this, it is the most stupid of stupid designs. There are solvents for sealant and adhesive removal and most winscreen today are actually stuck to the bodywork, so the fitter would have the necessary materials/tools etc. Take care.
viator


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Some 2/3 months ago I posted my answer to the leak problems similar to yours.You also need to seal around the headlamps with silicon there is a groove so with care when complete it looks like it is original fit.Also i applied closed cell foam about 5mm thick to the underside of the bonnet short edges only after good soak with hose I have no water under the bonnet.
The channels that run down the sides of the windscreen need sealing at the bottom to stop massive influx when raining

Colin Frier


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hello Colin,
It is good to come across a liked minded person with regard to DIY and I will be looking back through the replies of the original thread. I have under consideration the bonnet shuts and the panels above the headlight clusters, for this I have bought a camping mat roll, it is made up of dense cellular foam and waterproof, also easy to cut, shape and stick. Compared to yourself, the climate where I am is a little adverse at this time of year, so the rest of the job is in the pending tray. A Merry Christmas to you and your companions .

viator.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Viator,
Done virtually the same to the scuttle with similar success.
Also done the bonnet edges with foam and can now put a power washer over the front with virtually no water getting to the engine.
I also added a 5 mm pipe for the cab air intake edge which removes water into the top of the plastic wheel arch, and enlarged the near side drain hole on the scuttle and added a pipe which discharges to the same place.
The only thing I cannot do is remove the rust round the injector holders, but when the weather warms up will have a look at removing them and cleaning, will probably have to replace 'o' rings if I do this so will seek advice first.

Martin.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi Martin,
I have bought a camping mat roll, which is of dense cellular foam, it cuts, shapes ,sticks easily and is waterproof, this I plan to seal the bonnet shuts and panels above the headlight clusters with, the weather is playing hell with outside DIY at the moment, so the job is on hold. Your local Fiat dealer will remove the rust and treat , also fit an engine cover under warranty. Mine was recalled last week, only they had the wrong model cover, so now being done in January. Merry Christmas to you and anyone reading this.

viator.


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

The new van is going to be ready next week and the dealer has been advised by Citroen that no recall work is needed to this chassis number.

As I am a competent DIY ( mainly cars) I am not to worried about the leaks if they should appear but does anybody know how I can check for recalls etc .

I do not doubt the dealers word but both he and I are cautious about the word of Citroen.

bearing in mind the FIAT thread and that the vehicles are identical ?? I assume the recalls should be the same.

Any help /advice please.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

reeventu said:


> The new van is going to be ready next week and the dealer has been advised by Citroen that no recall work is needed to this chassis number.
> 
> As I am a competent DIY ( mainly cars) I am not to worried about the leaks if they should appear but does anybody know how I can check for recalls etc .
> 
> ...


Hi your Citroen is the same as my Peugeot and I have been advised that there are no recalls on this either. Although depending on who you speak to there will be some on the way!!! You can find any recalls on the VOSA website VOSA HERE


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds as if Peugeot / Citroen are way behind Fiat with the same van.

We collect our new van tomorrow, a Pilote based on Peugeot - we had a look at it last week and it is unmodified. Hayes checked with Peugeot and there are no current recalls for it.

For now I will seal it myself, I would have thought a decent black bath sealer would do the trick.


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

carolgavin , thanks for the link I will check evry so often.

I suspect I shall just check the obvious and do my own remedial work as suggested on the thread even if there is no current signs of water ingress it would be better to do and not worry about it.

I seem to recall other issues with Fiat regarding brakes , it surpries me that these have not shown up with Peugeot/citroen :?


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi to reeventu,
I posted this original thread back in Dec.2007, under the bonnet is still dry. I am now working on stopping the water getting into the air intake grille. I have the parts (non Fiat), I am confident of a successful outcome just as with the scuttle. Fellow motorhomers out there might say it is the responsibiltyof the Dealer or Fiat,under warranty, well from what I read lots of people are not that happy with the service they get. I have done it myself and I am happy. My local Dealer's instruction with regard to the scuttle problem is clean off rust and fit engine cover, nothing about scuttle/windscreen sealing. With regard to recalls, you have a Citroen, visit your local Citroen dealer with your van Service Record book and ask them to check for recalls. They enter your van chassis/engine number on their computer system, bingo.
viator.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, When I do a search on the VOSA site for my Ducato it only list one of the 4 fiat recalls I have had to have done. Missing are Hydraulic Steering Pipe check, injectors waterproofing and engine management flash upgrade.

cheers
Paul


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Hi 
The VOSA recall will only show any items which are considered to have a possible "dangererous" fault. Water ingress, exhaist thumpl, etc. etc. are not safety items where as the 4 on there are considered safety related. Not sure why the brake pipe is not on there though.


----------

